# 3x2x3 WYE on 45 degree angle with toilet on top and shower to the side



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Will This Drain Configuration Pass Code? Can the Toilet drain be below the shower?*

Hello,

I am stumped and need help finding out if the configuration I have in mind is legal and will pass code in The united states or Canada.


Thanks guys,
Kurt


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

If that setup is exposed all the time, like in a basement, I would use a sanitary t and slope the line from the toilet at 1/4" per foot. Any obstruction downstream of the shower would caust the shower to back up since the shower drain is the lowest opening in the bathroom group


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok so how about this picture then?

this would have a 1/4" per foot slope on the horizontal line, and it would be a 2" shower drain connecting to the 3" toilet Tee... is it legit to even have a 3" Toilet Tee on its back like that... I thought you had to have all changes in direction use 45 degree angles except for when you hit a vertical stack.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

You want to tie the shower in between the 4"x3" closet bend and the 3x3x3 sanitary t with a 3x3x2 wye
you will be fine to finish your basement around this drain. if you have to break your floor you can't burry san T's


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

OK so I my original drawings were simplified, I have now executed my plan... haven't glued everything together yet, but these are the pictures, and I want to know if it would pass code in your districts, I'm currently in Winnipeg Manitoba Canada, but the Canadian code is very similar to the USA National Code from what I gather.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

where's the vent on the 2" (shower) drain? needs to be independently vented within 5 feet of the trap


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I will have to take exact measurments when I get home and insert them into the pictures.... but I do believe the 2" Shower Drain is within 5 feet of the Main 3" Stack/Vent/Drain.

just for the record, the positioning of the fixtures from left to right is this:

bathtub -> Double Vanity -> Shower -> Toilet -> 3" Vent/drain

the bathtub is vented by the Double Vanity's Drain and Vent.... all 2" and 1.5" pipes are connected using 45 Degree elbows.

on a side note, there is that one pipe that goes up and across; that is for the washing machine and laundry sink in the basement and it isn't directly connected to the bathroom's drains. I haven't touched that at all.... but I am thinking maybe i could use it to vent my shower if needs be.


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok this is the picture with measurements and comments (Hopefully you guys can read that) pictures get horribly resized when uploaded to the web 

Another thing probably worth mentioning is the bathtub drain is 1-1/2" up to that coupler before the vanity and then everything else is 2" including the shower... the only 3" pipe is the toilet and main drain/vent.


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

oh man sweet deal as it turns out by code in winnipeg manitoba canada the max distance between a Trap and a Vent on a 2" pipe is 8 feet!

if the pipe is 1.5" then the max distance is still 6 feet!

this PDF is for Winnipeg Manitoba Canada:
http://winnipeg.ca/ppd/pdf_files/PlbgInfo.pdf

how sweet is that for me :thumbup:


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

Hate to ruin the mood but you are cutting things very close. Actually the distance for a 2" pipe should be 7', at 8' the grade has now exceeded the pipe diameter and you have created an s-trap.
On the shower drain, you are also getting close, you have to realize that the code states 5 feet of length for 1-1/2" pipe, when grades at 1/4" per foot. If you have exceeded that grade at all, you have created another s-trap. Check your grades by measuring the centerlines of the pipe from the underside of the floor, if you are greater than 1-1/4" of grade between the trap and the vent, you will have to find another route.


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I dunno man, maybe Winnipeg is different...The City's Plumbing PDF clearly states on, Page 6, table 1, that 1.5" pipes can be up to 6 feet long and 2" pipes can be 8 feet long before there is a vent... also 1.5/0.25 = 6 and 2/0.25=8 so that doesn't exceed the diameter of the pipe at 1/4" per foot slope.

I used my new Graduated Multi-Pitch level and my pipes are exactly 1/4" per foot.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

Technically you are somewhat correct, but the vent must be taken off within the 6' mark. I have always used 5' simply because once you reach the 6' mark of horizontal piping, you have exceeded the diameter of the pipe, much easier than trying to maximize the vent length for no reason.
Have another look at your PDF, it shows that the total length is from the centerline of the p-trap piping to the outside of the pipe on the stack, slightly short of 6'.
I have followed the Canadian plumbing code for many years so the code that you refer to is fairly close.
It is your house, you can do whatever you want and I am not trying to belittle you in any way, but I have been doing this for quite some time and I only suggested that you are running the lengths to the maximum when you really don't have to.


----------



## kurt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well just to be safe I decided to bump everything up to 2" drain lines and traps with that it puts all traps well within 7 feet of the vents so it should be all good for sure when the inspector comes.


----------

